
The Strange Properties and Histories of the Magic Hat - pepys
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/strange-properties-and-histories-magic-hat
======
peter_l_downs
> Concealment and deception is also associated with cap, evident in its use in
> nineteenth-century English slang, where it conveyed deceit. To “set one’s
> cap” meant to “deceive, beguile, or cheat.” This connotation, if not
> denotation, of cap also occurs in the slang usages of bonnet. In the form of
> nineteenth-century British street slang known as cant, a bonnet meant a
> “gambling cheat or decoy,” as well as being simply a stand-in for “cheating”
> itself. It was also associated with treasure or money through being used to
> mean “bankrupt,” because a bankrupt person was made to wear a green bonnet.

Weird that they don't make a reference to today's "no cap" (truthfully, no
deception)

------
DonHopkins
Ever wonder what Eddie Munster was up to after his family's show got canceled?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFMuNkseruo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFMuNkseruo)

How's that for a topper?

------
cpr
Funny the author doesn't mention "caput" (Latin for head) as a possible root
for "cap".

